# Quotations from Chairman Jeff



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

I enjoyed this article.  I thought it a fitting tribute of sort.



> A Look back at some of the best Cooperism's from the past 45 years.





> Of all G&A's legendary contributors, none--with the possible exception of Elmer Keith--had been more impervious to the vagaries of fad and fashion than Col. Jeff Cooper. Whether you loved Cooper or not, he was compulsively readable. Here are some selected insights from his storied career with Guns & Ammo.



FULL ARTICLE


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the "How Far" one.

These are great!

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Lisa.  I didn't make it through the whole thing 'cause I've got to get to bed, but I love the "violence" quote on the first page.


----------

